# Ecran flou après utilisation d'un écran externe



## bergamote (12 Mars 2006)

Bonsoir,

Voilà, après utilisation d'un écran externe, je me retrouve avec un écran flou.
Ce n'est pas horrible, mais ça me gêne et c'est vraiment différent d'avant.
J'ai téléchargé la dernière mise à jour OS 10.
J'ai essayé de régler le lissage des polices et la fréquence du moniteur.
Mais ça reste moiré et désagréable.
Est-ce la carte vidéo qui est endommagée.
Y'a-t-il un moyen de récupérer la qualité d'affichage antérieure ?
Merci


----------



## r e m y (12 Mars 2006)

Ne serait-ce pas que ton écran interne se règle sur la défnition de l'écran externe (800x600 par exemple) et y reste même après que l'écran externe ait été déconnecté?


----------



## bergamote (12 Mars 2006)

Non, malheureusement, j'ai bien remis les réglages de résolution de l'écran d'origine. C'est une espèce d'effet moiré. J'avais déjà eu ça sur un autre Power Book après une réinstallation du système.


----------



## kertruc (12 Mars 2006)

T'as essayé de réinitialiser la nvram ?


----------



## bergamote (12 Mars 2006)

En quoi est-ce que cela consiste ?


----------



## jo_6466 (12 Mars 2006)

bergamote a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir,
> 
> Voilà, après utilisation d'un écran externe, je me retrouve avec un écran flou.
> Ce n'est pas horrible, mais ça me gêne et c'est vraiment différent d'avant.
> ...


Essaye de faire un reset screen
Démarrer en pressant la touche R

Pour tous les autres modes de démarrage, reset nvram etc .. voir les raccoucis ici  http://www.funnymac.com/raccourcis/index.php#demarrage
Dans ton cas voir la rubrique démarrage


.


----------



## bergamote (13 Mars 2006)

Non, rien n'a changé.
Mais j'ai compris le blème : c'est l'écran externe qui était trop près du portable. Ca a dû créer du magnétisme.
Quelqu'un aurait un truc pour démagnétiser un écran de powerbook ?


----------



## r e m y (13 Mars 2006)

démagnétiser un écran LCD ?!?!?

NON il n'y a rien à démagnétiser sur ce type d'écran.... A la différence des tubes cathodiques qui utilisent des faisceaux d'électrons déviés par un champ magnétique intense pour balayer toutes la surface sensible de l'écran, un écran LCD se contente d'allumer des micros diodes. IL n'y a rien de magnétique là dedans


----------



## bergamote (13 Mars 2006)

Pardonnez ma bêtise, je n'y connais pas grand-chose en physique des écrans  
J'ai testé l'image sur un vidéo-proj : parfaite.
Donc ce n'est pas la carte vidéo qui est en cause.
Qu'est-ce qui déconne alors ? Pourquoi cet affichage soudainement baveux, flou et moiré après connection sur l'écran externe ?
Je le renverrais bien en SAV, mais si on change l'écran ou la carte-mère (sait-on jamais; je crois que la carte video est dedans), va-t-il falloir réinstaller toutes les données et les applis ?


----------



## jo_6466 (13 Mars 2006)

bergamote a dit:
			
		

> Pardonnez ma bêtise, je n'y connais pas grand-chose en physique des écrans
> J'ai testé l'image sur un vidéo-proj : parfaite.
> Donc ce n'est pas la carte vidéo qui est en cause.
> Qu'est-ce qui déconne alors ? Pourquoi cet affichage soudainement baveux, flou et moiré après connection sur l'écran externe ?
> Je le renverrais bien en SAV, mais si on change l'écran ou la carte-mère (sait-on jamais; je crois que la carte video est dedans), va-t-il falloir réinstaller toutes les données et les applis ?


Tes données sont sur un disque dur qui n'a aucune raison d'être changé donc pourquoi cette crainte?
- J'ai un copain qui a eu un problème de memoire video sur son PB12 et il est revenu son disque dur intact
- j'ai eu moi-même un problème de mémoire ram sur mon ImacG5 et il est revenu le disque dur intact

Non rassures-toi tu peux le renvoyer sans soucis


.


----------



## bergamote (13 Mars 2006)

Merci pour le conseil ! Alors je le renverrai.
J'ai eu deux expériences (mais antérieures de quelques années, il est vrai) où le mac est revenu avec une nouvelle carte mère et une nouvelle carte vidéo, mais un disque nettoyé. Mais ce n'était pas un Power Book et le disque n'était pas partitionné.
Quand même, il a cinq mois, ce mac, et au premier branchement d'écran, paf, la tuile. C'est vraiment vexant.


----------

